# Returning to the previous topic



## mirind4

Hi all!

The situation is the following:
I am talking with a guy about a given topic. At the middle of our talk, we return to another topic and we continue talking about it. When we finish our talk about this (second) topic, I would like to return back to the previous (first) topic and finish my thoughts. How can I express myself here in a nice manner?

I would say in English:
Returning to the previous topic, ...

In Dutch:
Terug naar de vorige onderwerp, ...

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

That's OK.


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Het_ vorige onderwerp, om precies te zijn.


----------



## mirind4

@Hans M. 
Prima, hartelijk bedankt!


----------



## ThomasK

Or:
- om terug te keren naar ...
- ik keer nu terug
- ? als ik nu mag terugkeren naar ... ?


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Bedankt!


----------

